# Do I Need Fertilizers?



## FishFixation (Feb 13, 2011)

First, please pardon my ignorance and my possibly stupid question. I am Brand Spanking NEW to the world of planted tanks and have NO IDEA what I am doing.

I have a 6 gallon eclipse tank with stock lighting (8W T5). No CO2. I'm using Eco-Complete as substrate, and I know this supplies some nutrients to the plants. Just yesterday I planted the tank with a variety of anubias and a few java ferns. Compared to my limited budget, I spent quite a bit of money on these plants, so I really don't want them to die. What do I need to do to make sure that they survive in my tank? Do I need to add flourish? Excel?  How many hours per day would you leave the light on?

Thanks so much for answering my dumb questions. The more I try to research, the more confused and lost I become.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

start with 8 hrs of light. those plants are slow growers so you'll have time to figure it all out now that you've found TPT. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brian3 (Jan 14, 2008)

I recommend to you to use liquid ferts, these plants (assuming that the anubias are on drifwood) not take nutrients from substrate. In my experience ecocomplete maybe i complete in some things but in NPK is 0....


----------



## FishFixation (Feb 13, 2011)

The anubias _are_ in the substrate, but I was careful to not bury the rhizomes. Does NPK mean I need a fertilizer rich in nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium? Also, does it matter that there will be fish (guppies) in this tank as soon as it is cycled? Do they do anything to "fertilize" plants, or should I still supplement?

Sorry for asking so many questions...


----------



## Brian3 (Jan 14, 2008)

well if you will have guppies and only plants like this you are okay. Micros are needed and maybe K. Excel helps growin it a little moe fast but anubias and ferns grows slow no matter what also using a lot of excel will not change that. Also you have the plants now, but NPK will come with the guppies like 1 month after? Just check ammonia levels and nitrite and if you see it in 0 ppm go and buy the guppies.

BTW there are some anubias that grows in substrate and other that only grows on driftwoods, also I dont know if ferns rot in the substrate but they are maded only for driftwood, they takes nutrients by the leaves.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Questions are what forums are all about. Java fern and anubias could very likely do fine surviving on the fish wastes and left over food in the tank. On small tanks folks tend to dose a tad too much and water quality will already be a challenge on a 6g tank.

A single or maybe two root medic fert capsules would treat the substrate. Java fern is a water column feeder and with fish in the tank being fed you should be fine. Neither of these are demanding plants. Algae will follow with to much fertilizer available and slow growing plants.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Starting out try not to panic being bombed by all the info thrown at you.
How deep is the substrate?


----------



## SunnyD (Oct 15, 2010)

How many guppies will you be having in there? In my experience, anubias does just fine in low light, non-fertilizer tanks. Your guppies poop should do just fine as fertilizer for the setup you have. I had a betta and a couple of white cloud minnows in a 2.5g tank with anubias and they did just fine. The java fern should have similar requirements.

If you really want to, you can go to Petco/Petsmart and pick up some root tabs (either API or Seachem brand) and put a couple underneath your Eco-complete. You can also pick up some Seachem Flourish to add micronutrients. I don't think it's really necessary though, and the NPK liquid fertilizers Brian3 is talking about will probably cost too much to make it worth it.


----------



## FishFixation (Feb 13, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> How deep is the substrate?


Thank you for your helpful answers.

The substrate is 2.5-3" deep.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

SunnyD gave you a great rely. roud:
That's deep enough to hold the pellets. 
Justin (over_stocked) sells root medic here on the site and that's WAY cheaper (and safe) for the substrate. Don't worry about dosing the water column you'll be fine. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/129307-rootmedic-sale-thread.html


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

With anubias and java fern both be careful not bury the rhizomes just like you posted. The fern pulls through the trailing roots more than the leaves and does do better with them exposed but I've seen it planted too.
If you use thread to tie a fern to a rock or piece of wood the new roots will attach holding it in place, just takes time.

If your filter packs combine charcoal and floss in a single panel rinse it really well and re-use it until it falls apart. Active carbon is really not needed in a planted tank.

MOST IMPORTANT!!!!!! DON'T FORGET!!!!!!!!!

enjoy your new tank :biggrin:


----------



## FishFixation (Feb 13, 2011)

SunnyD - I'm planning on 4-5 guppies and a good colony of RCS (yes, I know the babies will get eaten...)

I'll look into the root medic. Thanks to all of you for all of your help! I feel a lot better!


----------



## Brian3 (Jan 14, 2008)

dont worry about guppies, you introduce 5 and after a month or two you have like 50. I say about NPK because the plants will go a long time without guppies? You know, no guppies, no NPK, but if he will buy some guppies soon thats okay. root tabs is a good idea for anubias. I have like 6 different species of anubias, 2 die in the substrate, the anubias for substrate looks different that anubias for driftwood, I has like 10 different species of it when I sell plants. About ferns, Tie it to a rock is the best idea. Substrate is mainly for root heavy feeders, You can put some valls, valls are cheap and reproduces fast, mantaining the water free of algae, I use it on a 10G in the background and a 5 gallons (I need to trim it) and the tanks looks great.


----------



## FishFixation (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh no - all MALE guppies! I am SO not into breeding the things!  Haha! I don't know how soon I'll be able to buy guppies. I'm in the nitrite phase of fishless cycling the aquarium - dosing the ammonia daily, it reduces to zero, but high nitrites and fairly high nitrates. I don't know how long until I can buy guppies... hopefully this weekend, but it isn't done cycling yet. 

The anubias I have are Lanceolata, hastafolia, golden, wrinkle leaf, and petite. Will valls do okay in low light? My lanceolatas were supposed to be background cover, but they're totally bent over sideways. (Item not as described.) I'm hoping they stand up and reach for the light or something because they look kind of sad. I ordered these from someone online... I think next time I'll buy all of my plants in-person because I'm disappointed.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Valls will grow in moon light i think lol kinda unrelted but here goes will peat in my fluval 305 reduce my tap water from ph8.0 to 7.0 ?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

they call me bruce said:


> i think lol kinda unrelted but here goes will peat in my fluval 305 reduce my tap water from ph8.0 to 7.0 ?


 LOL looks like a good post for a NEW peat filtration string.

(not so subtle hint for a new thread)

The male guppy's are the 'cute' ones anyway. The girls just get fat and make baby's.

The plants are munching on your ammonia too but stay with it and the cycle should complete within 10 days. 
(hang in there adding the ammonia the plants use it like NO3)


----------

